# Playing in water bowl?



## luverofpeanuts (Jun 9, 2011)

For the last couple of days, Aspen has started to really enjoy pawing, splashig, turning over the water bowl, and carrying the bowl around, and even gnawing on the water bowl. We have several types...she does it to all of them. 

1) I'm interested to know opinions on this behavior... is this is simply a fascination/obsession with water she has? Or something different?

2) I've tried blocking her paws from splashing and thus her standing in the bowl.... when I do that.. she puts her entire snout into the bowl...no matter how deep.. .right to the bottom. She does it whether it's in an elevated bowl, standalone bowl, or even one of the automatic water feeders. Is there something else i should try? 

Thanks!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Bayne does this too with his food bowl, we have a water dog, because I was constantly having to go out and fill his bowl. One of our cats will do this too, this is why I got them a water fountain LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama did this as a puppy. He eventually grew out of it. Thank goodness. He almost caused my husband to mess up his knee surgery with spilled water on the floor.


----------



## awesomesauce (Nov 15, 2010)

Wrigley did this for about a week after being introduced to the food and water bowls when we first brought him home. He grew out of it pretty fast. Then he started sleeping with his head in his water bowl for about a week then grew out of that. I think there's a pic of him sleeping with his head in the bowl somewhere on the forum!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Both of my dogs did this! Well my older girl did and she grew out of it. Now, my pup is doing the same thing...so hopefully will grow out of it too  I have a great video of it!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank still does this from time to time, usually when he has muddy feet :doh: then tracks it all over the laundry room :doh::doh:

Now, if I would try to dip his feet in a pan of water before he comes in, he fights me :doh:


----------



## nicosmom (Apr 19, 2011)

Nico did this for the first couple of months after we got her. Now that she's 6 months she seems to have finally stopped! We handled it by taking the bowl away every time she started playing with it, then putting it back later after she'd forgotten about it. I think this is something most of them outgrow.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Willow52 said:


> Now, if I would try to dip his feet in a pan of water before he comes in, he fights me :doh:


Lol, that is too funny. i figured it wasn't uncommon. Thanks everyone for confirming this should be something that we will out grow. ;-)


----------



## mylspen (Mar 14, 2011)

Max never had much water to drink as he was always carrying the bowl around. I went to a big heavy glass bowl with no lip and he stopped.


----------

